# Dog Friendly Areas?



## Buffy7

Hi everybody!
I will be moving to Egypt on a semi-permanent basis this Friday with my Greyhound. I've yet to find any dog-parks (i.e. enclosed areas where dogs can be off leash) or clubs or anything like that aside from the poorly formed "education" facilities in my area (Rehab in Cairo, although we are moving to another, similar neighborhood soon).
Any suggestions? Any dog-owners looking for "play-dates"? My dog is used to daily trips to a dog park where she can play and interact with other, well socialized dogs.
I have witnessed an unfortunate amount of mismanagement and mistreatment of dogs (usually large-breed) in Egypt resulting in frightened or aggressive temperaments and unable to socialize with other dogs.


----------



## Sonrisa

Am pretty certain that there is a group of pet owners that meet across my house, by the canal gardens in maadi every weekend. These are large dogs, a couple of german sheperds, a ridgeback, and some domesticated baladis.


----------



## dokki

*Dog Friendly Areas*

Unfortunately not really in your area but there is/was an informal dog walking group at the Gezera Club - Dog Runs in Cairo, One Reporter?s Journey? - Cairo Pets. Have had no problems walking our dogs around the Red/Bent pyramids, where is is usually empty - though apart from the occasional stray no one for your dog to play with. Moon Beach Resort near Ras Sedr in Sinai [unfortunately off limits for some of us at the moment] allows dogs and whenever we went there were usually at least one or 2 others for ours to play with.


----------



## Buffy7

Thank you Dokki - roughly how far by car is the Moon Beach Resort from Rehab? Why is it off-limits; for certain nationalities only?


----------



## dokki

I would think from Rehab it's about a 2.5 hours, maybe less, given you're already out of Cairo, drive to Moon Beach. Some governments/embassies have travel restrictions on Sinai at the moment, mine included, and I unfortunately have to observe them.


----------



## amitwally

*To the greyhound owner moving to egypt:*

I'm 16 years old and this is my fourth year in Egypt and I have an 8 month old Belgian Shepherd, who is unfortunately a bit afraid of other dogs at first, but is friendly towards them after meeting them and discovering that they are harmless. I'm looking for people who understand this and could help me help my dog by having him meet their dogs, so I see it as beneficial to us both if our dogs could meet, my no. is 01126037458 if you're interested, thanks


----------



## Maged165

hi
i just got a Lab, and looking for a community where he can play with in a safe environment.
i live in Heliopolis, but i am willing to go anywhere in cairo for this.
please let me know if u have succeeded in this.
Maged


----------

